# Gibraltar Queues



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi.

I am intending visiting Gibraltar with friends this coming Saturday (9th May) but I,m not sure what the current situation is re queuing to enter and leave.

The "live" cameras only appear to show the queue for exit and after cars have passed through the frontier on entry.

We plan to arrive around 10am. I know there is a car park just before entering and another across the road behind Burger King but one of my friends would struggle to walk the distance into town.

Any advice on this topic will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

The open air, derelict space, where there was parking no longer exists.

As for the queues: I believe in order to create as much annoyance as possible, they do not have any sort of standard practice. However, I believe they are more likely to create a queue at busy times rather than quiet ones.

Last time I was there, it was a week day at about 3 pm, they had the motorcycles and bicycles queuing too and it took over an hour to get out. I have also seen report of pedestrians having to wait for long periods too. 

Best advice may be don't go there !


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jamtart98 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am intending visiting Gibraltar with friends this coming Saturday (9th May) but I,m not sure what the current situation is re queuing to enter and leave.
> 
> ...


Do you mean your friend wouldn't be able to walk into Gibraltar town centre from the border? If so, it wouldn't be necessary if you left your car on the La Linea side - just hop on one of the very frequent buses which leave from the stop just inside the border, and get a bus back to the border too. I've done it myself when I've been on a coach trip and the queues were very long so the driver let anyone who wanted to get off walk up to the crossing point. Last time I went, the first Friday in February, there were no queues at all. However, you just can't make a judgement as to what the queues are going to be like by looking at the days before-


----------



## Easyday (Apr 19, 2015)

We were there end of last week and queues were horrendous, in the end we got into the left hand lane and at the roundabout turn left towards the Burger King and park on one of the street it cost €5.95 for five hours but make sure you have the right change as it would not take six euros for some reason and we tried several pay stations. We ended up parking near the tourist information centre further away from Burger King so probably best to drop your friend of near to border control and then meet up with them once parked up.
Once you get in there a bus takes you into the centre its too far to walk.
If you want to see the monkeys and sights take one of the coaches its much easier than the lift and no walking cost us €25 each.
Enjoy its really busy and we had a great day.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if the long stay airport carpark on the Spanish side is open yet?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Easyday said:


> We were there end of last week and queues were horrendous, in the end we got into the left hand lane and at the roundabout turn left towards the Burger King and park on one of the street it cost €5.95 for five hours but make sure you have the right change as it would not take six euros for some reason and we tried several pay stations. We ended up parking near the tourist information centre further away from Burger King so probably best to drop your friend of near to border control and then meet up with them once parked up.
> Once you get in there a bus takes you into the centre its too far to walk.
> If you want to see the monkeys and sights take one of the coaches its much easier than the lift and no walking cost us €25 each.
> Enjoy its really busy and we had a great day.


...also, if you take the minibus option, you get to see a lot more like St Michaels cave and the siege tunnels - very interesting. 

If you do take the cable car up, dont make the mistake of walking back down the steps. You won't notice the strain at the time but you won´t be able to walk the next day.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Does anyone know if the long stay airport carpark on the Spanish side is open yet?


There is a car park being built on the right as you drive along the seafront towards the border - near where the old dustbowl workers' car park was. If that´s the one you mean it doesn´t look open yet.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> There is a car park being built on the right as you drive along the seafront towards the border - near where the old dustbowl workers' car park was. If that´s the one you mean it doesn´t look open yet.


Yes that's the one, I heard a rumour that it was supposed to open by the end of April.


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

THANK YOU ALL for your help and advice.

Sounds a bit like hit or miss as far as queuing goes.

It would seem the best idea is to park on the Spanish side behind Burger King walk across the border and as suggested get the bus.
Which leads to a further question......do you have to have the correct money for the bus and do they take euros?

Thansk.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jamtart98 said:


> THANK YOU ALL for your help and advice.
> 
> Sounds a bit like hit or miss as far as queuing goes.
> 
> ...


They do take euros, yes, and I'm pretty sure they give change too. I can't remember how much the fare was as it's over a year since I caught the bus, but under two pounds I think. I seem to remember there are stickers on the outside of the buses displaying the fares in both currencies. I wouldn't chance asking them to change a large note, though.

Oh, here you go, if you pay in euros the fare is €2

http://www.gibraltarbuscompany.gi/routes.php


----------



## Easyday (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes they take euros as do the shops but its cheaper in uk pounds, when we bought lunch they wanted €1.50 for every pound spent.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

And don't get stuck with a pocketful of Gibraltar coins because they aren't legal tender in the UK!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> And don't get stuck with a pocketful of Gibraltar coins because they aren't legal tender in the UK!


I am pretty certain the only legal tender in Gibraltar is the Gib Pound. 

That they accept GBP, euros, UD dollars etc., is the choice of each establishment.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

larryzx said:


> I am pretty certain the only legal tender in Gibraltar is the Gib Pound.
> 
> That they accept GBP, euros, UD dollars etc., is the choice of each establishment.


That may or may not be the case, but I don't think you'll find anyone refusing to accept British notes and coins!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> That may or may not be the case, but I don't think you'll find anyone refusing to accept British notes and coins!


I know they don´t accept Scottish currency though. Even RBS (whose note I wanted to change) were going to charge me.


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Bus Fares*

Much obliged for that information Lynn. Very useful and we will certainly take the bus into the town centre.

it,s a few years since we,ve been so we are out of touch with many things about Gib. However I,m sure we,ll soon remember things when we get there!!!

Thank You,

Ronnie (jamtart98)


----------

